# neues fenster geöffnet bei klick auf einen link



## ypselon (26. Februar 2004)

wollte mal fragen, ob man direkt mit html bei einem klick auf ein link ein neues fenster öffnen kann, welches dann eine vordefinierte größe (wie ein viertel eines ganzen fensters) hat....


vielen dank für eine antwort (und eventuell eine anleitung)


----------



## Fabian H (26. Februar 2004)

Das musst du mit JavaScript lösen:


```
function openLink(a_sTarget)
{
    iWidth  = screen.width / 4;
    iHeight = screen.height / 4;
    window.open(a_sTarget, '_blank', 'width=' + String(iWidth) + ',height=' + String(iHeight));
}

<a href="foo.html" onclick="openLink('foo.html'); return false;">foo</a>
```

Ps: In Zukunft bitte auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten


----------



## ypselon (27. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


Kann man das auch irgendwie mit PHP realisieren. Und übrigens: Sonderlich viel Ahnung habe ich nicht, deswegen meine Frage, ob das auch mit dem Dreamweaver irgendwie machbar ist.


----------



## Fabian H (27. Februar 2004)

PHP hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun...

Und per Dreamweaver:
Es gibt bestimmt eine Möglichkeit, den Quellcode zu editieren.


----------



## Herky (16. Oktober 2005)

hallo zusammen, 
ich hätte auch mal eine frage.
und zwar hab ich das java script für das öffnen eines popup fensters in meine seite mit eingebaut, dies schaut so aus:

<script language="JavaScript">
function Neues_Fenster()
{
window.open("http://minisfensterbach.mi.funpic.de/dekanat/scripts/poll/poll.php", "NeuesFenster1","width=300, height=320,resizable=no");
}
</script> 

der link:

<a href="javascript:Neues_Fenster()"><u><b>::</b> Zur aktuellen Umfrage</u></a>


so, dies funktioniert auch soweit.

nun meine frage:

ich möchte, dass das neue fenster die hintergrundfarbe #FFCC66 bekommt.
was und wo muss ich im script dazu einfügen?

danke schon mal!


----------

